# Name Change while applying for citizenship



## Sachin7382 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi Guys, 

Wondering if someone can advise me on below situation. 

My wife is planning to apply for citizenship soon, and also want to change her last name as mine. we got married in India in 2012 and have Indian marriage certificate.she didn't change her last name since than. 

Now how should we proceed ? 

1. Should we crags her last name in Indian passport and PR visa first. 
2. then apply for Australian citizenship ? 
3. or is there any way to change last name in citizenship application directly while providing marriage certificate ?


Have anyone faced similar situation. 

Appreciate your response.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

She can submit her citizenship application in her married name and provide a copy of her marriage certificate. The application acknowledgement will come back in her maiden name, but they'll make note of the name change and will update it once she has the citizenship appointment. I've just gone through this same process. My visa and passport are still in my previous name, but my citizenship application is now updated to my married name.


----------



## Sachin7382 (Oct 26, 2012)

Maggie-May24 said:


> She can submit her citizenship application in her married name and provide a copy of her marriage certificate. The application acknowledgement will come back in her maiden name, but they'll make note of the name change and will update it once she has the citizenship appointment. I've just gone through this same process. My visa and passport are still in my previous name, but my citizenship application is now updated to my married name.


thanks a lot for your quick reply Maggie.did you apply online ? also she can have identity declaration using married name as well?

At citizenship appointment do they asked any other evidence for name change except marriage certificate?

Are you also aware of process for OCI regarding new OCI with name change in effect ?

many many thanks.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

I applied online and completed my application and identity declaration in my married name. I uploaded a copy of my marriage certificate with my application. As I said, the acknowledgement came back in my pre-married name. When I attended the citizenship appointment, they wanted to see both my marriage certificate and also my divorce paperwork (since my visa was in my prior married name) to connect this back to my maiden name (shown on my birth certificate).

I don't know anything about the OCI process.


----------



## Rugamuffin (Oct 5, 2010)

Maggie, did you get married here? I've just been advised it's best for me to change my name prior to decision on my citizenship. I got my PR in my maiden name, got married overseas, changed my names in various institutions using my marriage certificate from overseas but not officially with BDM. Applied for citizenship Nov last year, took my test yesterday and been advised of this name discrepancies. Why didn't they advise during application so I would've been able to process the change of names three months ago! So frustrating. Apparently, because my expired overseas passport is still in my maiden name and my overseas birth certificate cannot be taken officially for purpose of name change unless i have an Aus marriage certificate!

They can process my citizenship under my maiden name but they will need one more identification under my maiden name, which I don't already have.


----------

